# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Lewis Archer (Nigel Havers)

## Perdita

Veteran actor Nigel Havers has joined the cast of Coronation Street.

The 59-year-old, who is best known for his role as Lord Andrew Lindsay in 1981 movie Chariots Of Fire, is to appear as a possible new love interest for hair salon owner Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls).

Audrey first meets Havers's character Lewis when she attends a ball with Norris Cole (Malcolm Hebden) in the run-up to Christmas. She is immediately bowled over by his charming ways, but feels frustrated because he is accompanying her old friend Claudia, played by one-off guest Rula Lenska.

However, the night out takes a twist when Claudia reveals that Lewis is a gentleman escort who charges women for his company at social events. There is no suggestion that the show newcomer is anything more than a party companion for his clients.

Instantly interested in the idea, Audrey hires Lewis to be on her arm at her next engagement, but ends up developing stronger feelings for him than she anticipated.

A Coronation Street spokesperson confirmed to DS today that Havers will be seen on screen for the first time on December 18. He will remain with the Weatherfield soap until well into 2010.

As well as Chariots Of Fire, Havers has appeared in movies A Passage To India and Empire Of The Sun. He has also had TV roles in '80s sitcom Don't Wait Up and US drama Brothers & Sisters.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...or-corrie.html

----------

lizann (19-10-2009), tammyy2j (15-10-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Isnt he a bit youngish for Audrey  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Perdita

What is wrong for Audrey to have a toy-boy  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

I hardly think 59 yr old would qualify as being a toy boy

----------


## tammyy2j

> What is wrong for Audrey to have a toy-boy


so true - maybe a hook up with Graeme is the cards  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Graeme is meant to get a girlfriend, somebody quite unexpected, so you might be right   :Rotfl:

----------


## moonstorm

I've met him and he is a lovely man, not to mention georgous, lucky Audrey!

----------


## Siobhan

> I've met him and he is a lovely man, not to mention georgous, lucky Audrey!


I was just about to say the same.. i had a wee bit of a crush on him when I was younger  :Heart:

----------


## CrazyLea

From watching re-runs of Don't Wait Up within the last year, he was a bit of alright  :Wub: . Not quite so handsome to me these days, but still, looking forward to seeing him in Corrie.

----------


## Hannelene

Audrey will be over the moon with a younger man especially if he has some money!

----------


## Hannelene

> From watching re-runs of Don't Wait Up within the last year, he was a bit of alright . Not quite so handsome to me these days, but still, looking forward to seeing him in Corrie.


I have been watching this show too and he was attractive and I saw on ITV3 the show The Charmer- He was good in that!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Originally Posted by CrazyLea
> 
> 
> From watching re-runs of Don't Wait Up within the last year, he was a bit of alright . Not quite so handsome to me these days, but still, looking forward to seeing him in Corrie.
> 
> 
> I have been watching this show too and he was attractive and I saw on ITV3 the show The Charmer- He was good in that!


I thought he was really great in ' The Charmer '.  Looking forward to seeing him in Corrie.

----------


## Hannelene

I look forward to seeing him too it looks like Audrey could of finally found someone worthwhile. As he beats Bill the builder!

----------


## tammyy2j



----------

lizann (19-10-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

still quiet handsome for his age  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## lizann

What happened to Bill? Wasnt he dating Audrey?

----------


## Perdita

The split a long time ago. Bill was too common for Audrey so they ended it.

----------

lizann (19-10-2009)

----------


## Hannelene

He looks well for his age Bill will be jealous

----------


## Perdita

Are Bill and Auntie Pam not an item?

----------


## Hannelene

I think they are together but I always felt he had more feelings for Audrey then Pam

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street newcomer Nigel Havers has warned that his character Lewis Archer has a dark side.

The veteran actor, best known for playing Lord Andrew Lindsay in 1981 movie Chariots Of Fire, signed up for his role in the ITV1 soap last October and was recently seen on screen for the first time.

Lewis has been introduced as a new love interest for long-standing Weatherfield resident Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls), who was bowled over by his charming ways when they met at a ball last month.

Discussing the part in an interview with This Is Nottingham, Havers revealed: "I couldn't resist the idea of doing Coronation Street. I loved the idea of being Audrey's new man. I'm a huge Corrie fan."

He added: "I started in Corrie a month ago and I'm there until July. I gather my character has a real dark side but I don't know what it is yet."

Havers is currently juggling his role on the programme with a part in Jack And The Beanstalk at Nottingham's Theatre Royal.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Is he going to rip Audrey off?  :EEK!:  I thought he was too good to be true

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah he's a conman going to leave Audrey penniless.

----------


## Dazzle

Sounds like an exciting storyline.  I'm loving Nigel Havers in Corrie - he's so smooth.

----------


## PILKY

Sounds like an good  storyline

----------


## LalaGaga

This might be a good story line.

----------


## tammyy2j

He was in Brothers and Sisters also as Nora's love interest i liked him in that

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE favourite Rita Sullivan will return to the cobbles - in a wrinkly love triangle.

Rita, played by show legend Barbara Knox, 76, will battle with Audrey Roberts for the attentions of posh ageing gigolo Lewis Archer.

Actress Barbara - who has played the shopkeeper for 38 years - took time out last year after a health scare.

But she returns in March for the scandalous storyline.

Fans will see her book the "personal services" of Lewis, played by blue-blooded Nigel Havers, 60.

But best pal Audrey Roberts - played by 66-year-old Sue Nicholls - has fallen for him.

Even after Audrey confides her feelings, Rita goes behind her back and books him for the Chamber of Commerce Easter ball.

But Audrey tries to book Lewis as well.

A source said: "He has to explain he's already booked. But Audrey still goes with a pal and is gobsmacked when she sees Lewis and Rita canoodling.

"They exchange insults - before Rita and Lewis storm out."

The Sun

----------


## tammyy2j

He looks too young for them but hey let the battle commence

----------


## Perdita

I am just pleased that Rita is back. Hope she has fully recovered from her illness.  :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

A bit more info from DS


Coronation Street veteran Rita Sullivan will be at the centre of a love triangle plot after she returns to the soap next month, it has been revealed.

The Sun reports that the Weatherfield shopkeeper, played by actress Barbara Knox, is to compete against Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls) for the affections of charming Lewis Archer (Nigel Havers).

It is thought that Rita secretly decides to hire the male escort for an upmarket ball, even though she knows that her friend has fallen for him. Audrey is then left disappointed when she tries to book Lewis too.

A source said: "He has to explain he's already booked. But Audrey still goes with a pal and is gobsmacked when she sees Lewis and Rita canoodling. They exchange insults - before Rita and Lewis storm out."

Rita has been absent from screens in recent months after 76-year-old Knox took time off for health reasons.

The long-standing character's comeback episode is to air on February 18. Meanwhile, her new romance storyline is expected to play out at Easter.

----------

lizann (27-01-2010)

----------


## lizann

Didnt Audrey also think Alf and Rita had a thing?

Should be fun to watch

----------


## Siobhan

> Didnt Audrey also think Alf and Rita had a thing?
> 
> Should be fun to watch


That is the first thing that popped into my head when I read this.. she is going to be maaad!

----------


## CrazyLea

Where is Rita on the show? I did wonder why she went. Now I know.

----------


## Perdita

She went on a cruise, that is why she has not been in the show. Sends Norris a postcard once in a while  :Smile:

----------

CrazyLea (27-01-2010)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Be nice to see Rita again.  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE’S Audrey Roberts gives her oldest friend Rita Sullivan a good slapping after losing her heart to male escort Lewis Archer.

The hairdresser, played by Sue Nicholls, 66, falls for the smooth-talking ladies man after first paying him a fortune to take her out. But she then discovers that Rita (Barbara Knox, 76,) has been sneakily dating Lewis (Nigel Havers, 60) behind her back. Smitten Audrey tells a friend: “All right, I admit it, I’m in love with Lewis.


“There’s no fool like an old fool and I’m that fool. But I can’t help the way I feel.”


And during a confrontation between the two Street pensioners, in which Rita tells her she’s deluded, Audrey slaps her friend hard in the face, sending a shocked Rita reeling.


Daily Star

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2010)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Poor Rita!  She's as much right to go out with Lewis as Audrey.  Her money's the same colour!

----------


## Hannelene

I am surprised at Rita!

Is it true that Barbara Knox has had a facelift? As some reports are saying that she has and we will notice the difference when she returns to the screens......

----------


## Perdita

So what if she has?  I am looking forward to seeing her back on screen, regardless of whether she has had a face lift or not  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

Oh, I hope she hasn't had a facelift.  She looked great as she was, and I don't want to see a plastic looking Rita.  I'm looking forward to her coming back, too.  She's been missed.

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION Street's male escort Lewis Archer is set to advertise his services in The Lady magazine.

The ad will appear in the classifieds of the society journal.

In it, "discreet male escort" Lewis (Nigel Havers) boasts of "years of experience".

The ad will feature in the soap when Rita Sullivan (Barbara Knox) sees it and hires him.

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0jd412omW

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Nigel Havers has said that he is keen on renewing his contract with the Manchester serial.

The actor, who plays male escort Lewis, also revealed that joining the show was a lifetime ambition of his.

After being asked whether he wants to extend his stay on the ITV soap, he told TV Times: "Yes. I'm really enjoying myself. This is my first ever soap, although I've worked at Granada before. This reminds me of doing Crown Court and A Raging Calm back in the 1970s.

"It's been lovely working with Sue Nicholls (Audrey Roberts) and Barbara Knox (Rita Sullivan). Sue took me under her wing when I started and we've become good friend. Everybody was very friendly and made me feel welcome. Sue and Barbara are like royalty. I'm just an upstart compared to them."

Havers, who signed up for the programme last year, continued: "I couldn't say no [to Corrie]. Lewis is a fascinating character and he's got a really interesting story arc. Besides, it's always been an ambition of mine to be [on the show]. It's so well written and has such a unique take on life."

Speaking about this week's storyline, which sees Audrey slap Rita after arguing over Lewis, he added: "I think Lewis is genuinely concerned about Audrey. When Rita gets involved, he has to box clever, but he's very good at that. Things move on, but I don't want to give anything away. Put it like this - all is not what it seems."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Nigel Havers has said that he is keen on renewing his contract with the Manchester serial.

The actor, who plays male escort Lewis, also revealed that joining the show was a lifetime ambition of his.

After being asked whether he wants to extend his stay on the ITV soap, he told TV Times: "Yes. I'm really enjoying myself. This is my first ever soap, although I've worked at Granada before. This reminds me of doing Crown Court and A Raging Calm back in the 1970s.

"It's been lovely working with Sue Nicholls (Audrey Roberts) and Barbara Knox (Rita Sullivan). Sue took me under her wing when I started and we've become good friend. Everybody was very friendly and made me feel welcome. Sue and Barbara are like royalty. I'm just an upstart compared to them."

Havers, who signed up for the programme last year, continued: "I couldn't say no [to Corrie]. Lewis is a fascinating character and he's got a really interesting story arc. Besides, it's always been an ambition of mine to be [on the show]. It's so well written and has such a unique take on life."

Speaking about this week's storyline, which sees Audrey slap Rita after arguing over Lewis, he added: "I think Lewis is genuinely concerned about Audrey. When Rita gets involved, he has to box clever, but he's very good at that. Things move on, but I don't want to give anything away. Put it like this - all is not what it seems."

DS

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2010)

----------


## alan45

Have to say i hope that ITV give Nigel a new contract. I think there could be a lot of mileage in this character

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2010)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I hope so too.  Always liked the actor, and Lewis is a great character!  Quite an original storyline too.  :Smile:

----------

alan45 (01-04-2010)

----------


## alan45

> I hope so too.  Always liked the actor, and Lewis is a great character!  Quite an original storyline too.


Yes it makes a refreshing change for two older women to be subject to jealousy over a man

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Sounds interesting.  He definitely likes to make his clients feel special.  I smiled last night when he told Audrey he'd seen the show before with his mother!  Could have sworn it was Rita.  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, it was fun to see the way he worked his charm on both the ladies, but it was made obvious that it's just a job to him.  Nigal Havers is as suave as ever, and I hope Lewis stays in Corrie a long time.

----------


## Katy

definitley, i think Rita has worked out that Audrey thinks of him more than he does, he kind of gives me the creeps, i dont like him at all as a character.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Sue Nicholls has heaped praise on her new screen love interest Nigel Havers, describing him as a "lovely" person to work with.

The actress's character Audrey Roberts has become smitten with Havers's alter ego Lewis Archer in recent months, and the pair's relationship takes new twists next week after Audrey finds the male escort's little black book containing information about all of his clients.

Although Audrey initially fears that she has been foolish to develop such strong feelings for the Weatherfield charmer, Lewis later manages to convince her that their relationship is the real deal.

Speaking to DS about working with Havers, Nicholls revealed: "[It's] fabulous! We laugh a lot - I just seem to spend my time laughing! I'm like some terrible hyena! He's delightful.

"I hope it works on screen. We've done some super scenes and I hope they come over as well as we want them to. He is great fun, he knows what he's doing and he's lovely and helpful and makes me laugh. I hug and I kiss him and that's just off screen!"

She continued: "He's been stuck with me, poor sod, for all the weeks he was first in but he's branched out now. He's been in The Rovers and worked with Rita so he has had a little bit more fun!"

Havers recently confirmed that he is keen to extend his Coronation Street contract.

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2010), lizann (22-06-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope his contract is extended.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I hope his contract is extended.


Me too!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Sue Nicholls has revealed that she would love to see Rula Lenska film more episodes with the soap.

Lenska made her Weatherfield debut late last year in the role of Claudia, an old friend of Nicholls's character Audrey Roberts.

Audrey bumped into Claudia at a ball in the run-up to Christmas and was instantly attracted to the man on her arm - Lewis Archer (Nigel Havers). She later discovered that he was working as a gentleman escort and has experienced growing feelings for him ever since.

Speaking to DS about working alongside Lenska, Nicholls commented: "She was charming - hopefully her character Claudia will be in again.

"I think she's the stronger one [out of Audrey and Claudia] really and it's nice to have her. Audrey isn't quite as mouthy when Claudia's around! She treats Lewis as an appendage to go out with but I think Audrey's a little more fond of him than she should be."

Audrey's relationship with Lewis runs into difficulty in next week's episodes after she discovers the charmer's little black book containing information about his clients. Although Audrey initially fears that she is merely a paying customer rather than a real girlfriend, the twist leads to Lewis trying to convince her that their romance is the real deal.

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2010)

----------


## alan45

This is Eighties model Lysette Anthony arriving on location to film scenes today for a guest appearance in Coronation Street.
And Mail Online can exclusively reveal that 46-year-old Lysette, dubbed the 'Face of the Eighties', will play sexy businesswoman Lydia Radcliffe who jets off to Barbados with love rat Lewis Archer (Nigel Havers).
According to a soap insider, flirty Lewis ends up dumping Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls) and decides to flee abroad to get away from the salon owner.


But while at the airport bar, drowning his sorrows as he tries to come to terms with his guilt, his head is soon turned by stunning businesswoman Lydia (Lysette).
The pair then begin flirting as the male escort  rolls out some of his well-known chat-up lines, which she falls for.
After discovering they are both headed for Barbados, they board the flight and jet off into the Caribbean sun together.
The dramatic scenes were being filmed at a Manchester hotel today in the bar area, which was mocked up as an airport pub.


A source told Mail Online: 'These are the last scenes Havers is filming and will mark his exit.
'His exit also sees him freeze bookie Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoigne) out of several thousands of pounds in a betting scam.
'He's feeling well guilty, but when Lydia comes along it comes as a welcome distraction for him.
'The next thing he is off on a plane with her to start a new life in Barbados. But it's going to leave Audrey in a right state.'
A Coronation Street spokeswoman refused to comment on the storyline details, but confirmed that Lysette was making a guest appearance in the ITV soap.


She said: 'This is not a long-term role for her, she just appears in one episode. The scenes will be shown in eight weeks' time.'
Lysette was heralded as 'The Face of the Eighties' by celebrated photographer David Bailey.
She was a highly successful model before she became a household name as an actress at the age of 20.
She is best known for her roles in Woody Allen's Husbands And Wives and the sitcom Three Up, Two Down.
Meanwhile viewers can look forward to some more womanising behaviour from Lewis before these scenes are screened.
According to reports, the gigolo will share a passionate kiss with Deidre Barlow in her stepson Peter's betting shop.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz0rZK32HfV

----------

Dazzle (22-06-2010), lizann (22-06-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What's the chances that Lynette fleeces slimeball Lewis out of the cash he has just conned from Audrey and Peter and leaves him penniless and arrested by the cops.

----------


## Dazzle

Aww, Lewis is leaving  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Nigel Havers has admitted that his wife does not like him filming kissing scenes.

The actor, currently appearing as male escort Lewis Archer in Coronation Street, told the Mirror about his wife's feelings towards his alter ego's relationship with Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls). 

"She doesn't like me doing the kissing scenes in Corrie," he confessed.

"Last year I was in America doing Brothers and Sisters and I had a lot of bed scenes with Sally Field. Georgiana wasn't happy and I said, 'Darling, this is what I do for a living'."

He added: "Now I hide the scripts!"

Havers married third wife Bronfman in 2007.

----------


## alan45

Already posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...another-Affair

----------


## Siobhan

I knew I had a bit of deja vu but didn't know the post thanks Alan.. .. put stuff like this in General thread so it doesn't get posted in too many places.. thanks

----------

alan45 (05-08-2010)

----------


## alan45

Nigel Havers has teased that he could make a return to Coronation Street.

The actor made his final appearance ITV soap as escort con-man Lewis Archer last summer. 

Speaking on Loose Women, Havers revealed that he had recently held talks about a potential return.

"I hope so," he said when asked if he would be reprising the role. "I absolutely adore it and I've got to go and say sorry to Sue [Nicholls] - to Audrey."

He added: "I was in Manchester yesterday talking about it - so watch this space."

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I'd welcome seeing Lewis back on the Street again.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have announced that Nigel Havers has signed up to reprise his role as Lewis Archer.

Con artist Lewis was last seen on screen in summer 2010 but will make a shock return to Weatherfield next year.

Viewers first saw Lewis in December 2009 when he was introduced as a gentleman escort who caught the eye of Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls). A love triangle plot followed featuring Lewis, Audrey and Rita Sullivan, before Lewis started dating Audrey full-time.

However, events took a darker turn last summer when Lewis started charming Deirdre Barlow (Anne Kirkbride) in a bid to pull off a scam at the bookies.

Lewis later fled from the cobbles with his ill-gotten gains but stopped short of scamming Audrey when his conscience got the better of him.

Teasing the character's return, a statement on Coronation Street's official website said: "With Lewis about to return to Weatherfield, is there more heartbreak ahead for Audrey or could things finally be looking up?"

Havers previously hinted at a Coronation Street return back in February. He said at the time: "I absolutely adore it and I've got to go and say sorry to Sue [Nicholls] - to Audrey… I was in Manchester yesterday talking about it - so watch this space."

----------

Dazzle (06-09-2011), Ruffed_lemur (11-09-2011)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Coronation Street bosses have announced that Nigel Havers has signed up to reprise his role as Lewis Archer.
> 
> Con artist Lewis was last seen on screen in summer 2010 but will make a shock return to Weatherfield next year.
> 
> Viewers first saw Lewis in December 2009 when he was introduced as a gentleman escort who caught the eye of Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls). A love triangle plot followed featuring Lewis, Audrey and Rita Sullivan, before Lewis started dating Audrey full-time.
> 
> However, events took a darker turn last summer when Lewis started charming Deirdre Barlow (Anne Kirkbride) in a bid to pull off a scam at the bookies.
> 
> Lewis later fled from the cobbles with his ill-gotten gains but stopped short of scamming Audrey when his conscience got the better of him.
> ...


Great news!  Should be interesting.  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Phil Collinson has revealed details of Nigel Havers's return.

Speaking to the Radio Times, the show's boss said that viewers will see Havers's alter ego Lewis Archer back in Weatherfield sometime in February.

"Nigel's back, he's just started filming with us, so he's back on screen in February," he said.

Con artist Lewis, who arrived on the Street in December 2009, pulled off a scam at Peter Barlow's bookies before jetting off abroad.

Collinson also teased that Lewis has "a lot of ground to cover to win Audrey (Sue Nicholls) back after the way he left her".

When Lewis ran away, he stopped short of stealing Audrey's money.

On the nature of Havers's return, Collinson added: "It's a right old hoot, and the character's a great hoot, and Nigel's wonderful fun, so it's great to have him back."

----------

Ruffed_lemur (22-01-2012), TaintedLove (19-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street conman Lewis Archer makes his return to the cobbles after old flame Audrey Roberts bumps into him unexpectedly, it has been revealed.

The charmer's comeback storyline begins when Audrey (Sue Nicholls) and her daughter Gail (Helen Worth) come face-to-face with him at a country pub away from Weatherfield, according to the Daily Star.

A shocked Lewis (Nigel Havers) is expected to panic when the pair confront him, before coming up with an unlikely cover story.

Lewis is quoted as saying: "I think you are mistaken. I'm Lewis's twin. We're always mistaken for each other."

When it's clear that Audrey and Gail don't believe him, Lewis apparently begs them not to call the police. However, he later makes a shocking decision as he finally returns to Weatherfield to face the music.

Lewis reportedly causes a stir as he walks back into The Rovers, prompting furious Deirdre Barlow (Anne Kirkbride) to punch him in the face - still livid after he wooed her for his own financial gain at the bookies.

The rogue also visits Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) to apologise for scamming him.

Show bosses announced Lewis's return late last year, but storyline details had been kept under wraps until now.

Coronation Street fans will also be left to wonder whether Lewis can win back Audrey when his return scenes air in February

----------

Ruffed_lemur (22-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street conman Lewis Archer makes his return to the cobbles after old flame Audrey Roberts bumps into him unexpectedly, it has been revealed.

The charmer's comeback storyline begins when Audrey (Sue Nicholls) and her daughter Gail (Helen Worth) come face-to-face with him at a country pub away from Weatherfield, according to the Daily Star.

A shocked Lewis (Nigel Havers) is expected to panic when the pair confront him, before coming up with an unlikely cover story.

Lewis is quoted as saying: "I think you are mistaken. I'm Lewis's twin. We're always mistaken for each other."

When it's clear that Audrey and Gail don't believe him, Lewis apparently begs them not to call the police. However, he later makes a shocking decision as he finally returns to Weatherfield to face the music.

Lewis reportedly causes a stir as he walks back into The Rovers, prompting furious Deirdre Barlow (Anne Kirkbride) to punch him in the face - still livid after he wooed her for his own financial gain at the bookies.

The rogue also visits Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) to apologise for scamming him.

Show bosses announced Lewis's return late last year, but storyline details had been kept under wraps until now.

Coronation Street fans will also be left to wonder whether Lewis can win back Audrey when his return scenes air in February

----------


## alan45

CORRIE charmer Nigel Havers makes a shock return to the cobbles - and will be finally forced to face up to the music.


The actor plays male escort Lewis Archer, who fled from Weatherfield after tricking Deirdre Barlow, fleecing Peter Barlow and leaving Audrey Roberts heartbroken.

Love rat Lewis - who stopped short of stealing crimper Audrey's money - will have a lot of making up to do since he ran away 18 months ago.

The salon owner was left devastated after she fell hook, line and sinker for the devious devil who she had planned to settle down with.

But it wasn't to be, as the con artist escaped the romance by jetting off to Barbados.

In scenes to be screened next month, the smooth-talking ladies' man reportedly pretends to be his own twin when he bumps into Audrey - played by Sue Nicholls - in a country pub.

She then tracks him down and demands some answers.

Show producer Phil Collinson told Radio Times: "Nigel's back, he's just started filming with us, so he's back on screen in February.

"It's a right old hoot, and the character's a great hoot, and Nigel's wonderful fun, so it's great to have him back.

(c) The Sun

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I hope Lewis stays around for a long spell.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Nigel Havers has promised that his character Lewis Archer will be a "changed man" when he returns to the cobbles later this month.

Lewis left girlfriend Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls) devastated in summer 2010 by fleeing Weatherfield after scamming Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) at the bookies.

However, an upcoming storyline on the soap will see Lewis decide to finally face the music on Coronation Street after bumping into Audrey and her mum Gail (Helen Worth) at a country pub.


Â© MYUNG JUNG KIM/PA Archive/Press Association Images


Â© ITV


Havers told Inside Soap of his return: "Lewis is a changed man. He's back to apologise and repay the debts he owes. He returns the money he took from Peter at the bookies, and even adds an extra thousand pounds by way of compensation.

"Lewis feels desperately bad about what he did, and he's going to be quite busy saying sorry over the next few weeks."

Pondering whether Lewis really has turned over a new leaf, the actor continued: "There's always the danger Lewis could fall back into his old ways - and he is down to his last penny. But at the moment, Lewis is trying his hardest and has no ulterior motive - just an awful lot of ice to break instead!"

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

I'll be shocked if it turns out Lewis really has turned over a new leaf.

----------


## Glen1

Dumping Ordray, conning Dreary, and fleecing "I can't keep it in my pants Barlow " says he has got some redeeming features.

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2012), tammyy2j (13-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Nigel Havers has admitted that he doesn't yet know the long-term future of conman Lewis Archer's comeback storyline.

Lewis returns to screens later this week as he bumps into old flame Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls) at a country pub. He later shocks everyone by turning up in Weatherfield, claiming that he is a changed man and wants to make amends for his past misdeeds.

However, Havers told itv.com that he is unsure whether Lewis will manage to win back Audrey - and whether he really can be trusted to stay on the straight and narrow.

The 62-year-old explained: "Lewis does a runner after first meeting Audrey, because he's so scared of what's going to happen. And then, he thinks to himself, 'Hang on - I better pull myself together'. He turns up in Coronation Street and, quite courageously, says, 'Bring it on. Come on, go for me'. Which they do!

"He says that it was implanted in his DNA to behave like that, he's thought long and hard about his behaviour, he's now a changed man, he's come back to get his just desserts and he's going to be a different human being from now on.

"Audrey may or may not believe Lewis's new side. We have to wait and see. Even I don't know!"

Discussing the troubles ahead, Havers continued: "He has Deirdre to see - I'm not looking forward to that. Lewis is heading for a very rocky comeback. Watch this space."

Havers also said that he was delighted when Coronation Street bosses told him they wanted him back.

He said: "It feels wonderful to be back in Coronation Street. I had such a good time last time - a year and a half ago, I was last here. What an honour to be asked back."

Coronation Street airs Lewis's return scenes on Friday, February 17 at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sue Nicholls has admitted that her character Audrey Roberts could be making a mistake by reuniting with charmer Lewis Archer.

Audrey makes a surprising choice in next week's episodes as she decides to rekindle her romance with Lewis, believing that he is a changed man following his previous cons.

Well aware that her daughter Gail (Helen Worth) won't be happy, Audrey decides to hide her news from her loved ones for the time being.

Nicholls told Inside Soap: "If Audrey was my friend, I'd be saying, 'Darling, think about it!' You read this sort of thing in the papers all the time - women of a certain age being charmed by these men. I'd ask her to think about what she's doing."

"I don't know if Audrey should trust Lewis," she continued. "She's rebelling against the disapproval. Gail is very blunt, and it's not like she has a good track record with men!"

Nicholls added that viewers also seem to be suspicious over Lewis's intentions.

"I get people shouting, 'Audrey, watch out!' It'll be interesting to see if they're right as the story progresses," she said. "Viewers will like it if it all goes well, but they'll also like the drama if it all goes wrong."

Nigel Havers reprised the role of Lewis earlier this year.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sue Nicholls has revealed that Audrey Roberts's reunion with charmer Lewis Archer will cause fireworks.

Audrey decides to take back Lewis (Nigel Havers) this week, convinced that his scamming days are now behind him.

Well aware that her daughter Gail (Helen Worth) will be furious over the news, Audrey tries to conceal the rekindled relationship. However, it doesn't take long before the truth comes out.

Nicholls told itv.com: "The secret affair is quite exciting. Nobody should know about it, because they're giving Lewis such stick. 

"It's rather difficult, really, as Weatherfield is quite a small community. There aren't many roads, so trying to keep away from the family is quite a difficult process. But they do have quite a lot of fun to begin with."

She added: "When the secret does eventually come out, it really is splat at the Platts', I can tell you! There's a lot of harsh words from both sides."

Lewis returned to the cobbles last month, claiming to be a changed man.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sue Nicholls has revealed that her husband gives her advice about her on-screen relationship with Nigel Havers.

Nicholls told the Daily Express that her partner Mark Eden has been "terribly helpful" since her character Audrey Roberts reconciled with conman Lewis Archer.

She explained: "Mark is not at all jealous of Nigel. He's actually terribly helpful when it comes to those kind of scenes. Mark's probably kissed more women on screen than he's had hot dinners. 

"Very good he is at it too, although sadly I've never had a chance to kiss him on screen, only at home. In fact he gives me so much advice at times I have to tell him to shut up."

Eden, 84, starred in Corrie as the evil Alan Bradley, who met his end under a tram in 1989 in one of the soap's most memorable moments.

Nicholls, 68, added that she hopes to avoid intimate bedroom scenes in the future. The veteran actress said: "Subtle screen kissing is fine but I wouldn't like to do bed scenes anymore, thank you.

"I think the kissing is best if it's just nice, gentle kisses and hugs. I'll leave the snogging to the youngsters."

----------


## alan45

CORRIE bosses are busy making plans for Nigel Havers after the charmer of the cobbles landed a lucrative panto role.

The actor – who plays smooth-talking Lewis Archer – is believed to be getting a six-figure sum for just five weeks’ work in Jack And The Beanstalk.

A source revealed show bosses want to sign Nigel to the hit soap full-time and are trying to see if they can write the scripts around his stage stint in December.

Nigel has previously appeared as Captain Hook in Peter Pan. His departure from Weatherfield will be a big blow for soap fans as well as the writers, who had planned to keep viewers in the dark about whether Lewis and Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls) would set up home together.

Their current romance has been a hit with viewers, but it now seems that Audrey – who had a heart attack last week – will be left heartbroken as Lewis heads off into the sunset again.

Nigel has been cast as Fleshcreep in Jack And The Beanstalk, which co-stars Lee Mead, at Southampton’s Mayflower Theatre.
Insiders say his panto pay could hit Â£200,000 – more than he earned for his two spells in the Street.

A Corrie source said: “Nigel is adored. But there was no way he could turn down the cash on offer.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street conman Lewis Archer will reportedly be killed off in an upcoming episode.

According to People, the ex-gigolo, portrayed by Nigel Havers, will die in a road accident later this summer.


The character has proved popular among viewers since his return in September 2011 and Havers was expected to sign a new deal to stay on the soap.

However, a source close to the actor reportedly said that producers "thought it would be tricky to keep his storyline going", so it was eventually decided to "kill off Lewis in a memorable fashion".

The insider went on to claim that soap bosses believe his exit "will become one of the most talked-about soap scenes of the year".

The news frees Havers up to perform in a pantomime alongside Lee Mead at Southampton's Mayflower Theatre this winter, a role that will allegedly earn him more cash than his two stints on Coronation Street put together.

----------

Glen1 (03-06-2012), lizann (04-06-2012), parkerman (03-06-2012), tammyy2j (05-06-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> The insider went on to claim that soap bosses believe his exit "will become one of the most talked-about soap scenes of the year".


Aren't they all? Yawn!

----------


## alan45

> Aren't they all? Yawn!


Some are talked about because theay are so CRAP and others because they are explosive and set to rock the Square/Dales/Cobbles. They are genarally damp squibs

----------

parkerman (04-06-2012)

----------


## lizann

This will give Audrey another heart attack her lovely Lewis dead

----------


## tammyy2j

I wanted him to con her again and Gail also this time around

----------

Dazzle (05-06-2012)

----------


## Perdita

has reportedly put an end to speculation that he is leaving Coronation Street by signing a new contract.

The acclaimed actor, who plays ex-gigolo Lewis Archer on the ITV soap, was rumoured to be departing Weatherfield after he signed up for a pantomime.

A subsequent report in June claimed that Lewis would be killed off in a road accident, but Corrie producer Phil Collinson has since ruled out such a storyline in an interview with Digital Spy earlier this month.

A source told The Mirror: "Reports of Lewis being killed off were grossly exaggerated.

"The bosses love the way Nigel portrays suave Lewis - and so do the viewers, so it's great that he is going to be with us well into 2013.

"There will be some fantastic storylines lined up for him as well to get everyone hooked on his romantic capers once more. At the end of the day the bosses love the way Nigel plays Lewis."

Regarding future storylines, the insider teased: "His character is perfect material to string out flattering relationships with the more elderly residents in Weatherfield.

"Everyone knows he has form for charming Audrey (Sue Nicholls) and Rita (Barbara Knox) and also Deirdre Barlow (Anne Kirkbride) so word is he could easily have other lovely ladies in his new year sights."

Lewis Archer rekindled his romance with Audrey when he returned to the cobbles in February. His first stint during 2010 saw the character con Audrey, Deirdre and bookmaker Peter Barlow.

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2012), Ruffed_lemur (22-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

has reportedly put an end to speculation that he is leaving Coronation Street by signing a new contract.

The acclaimed actor, who plays ex-gigolo Lewis Archer on the ITV soap, was rumoured to be departing Weatherfield after he signed up for a pantomime.

A subsequent report in June claimed that Lewis would be killed off in a road accident, but Corrie producer Phil Collinson has since ruled out such a storyline in an interview with Digital Spy earlier this month.

A source told The Mirror: "Reports of Lewis being killed off were grossly exaggerated.

"The bosses love the way Nigel portrays suave Lewis - and so do the viewers, so it's great that he is going to be with us well into 2013.

"There will be some fantastic storylines lined up for him as well to get everyone hooked on his romantic capers once more. At the end of the day the bosses love the way Nigel plays Lewis."

Regarding future storylines, the insider teased: "His character is perfect material to string out flattering relationships with the more elderly residents in Weatherfield.

"Everyone knows he has form for charming Audrey (Sue Nicholls) and Rita (Barbara Knox) and also Deirdre Barlow (Anne Kirkbride) so word is he could easily have other lovely ladies in his new year sights."

Lewis Archer rekindled his romance with Audrey when he returned to the cobbles in February. His first stint during 2010 saw the character con Audrey, Deirdre and bookmaker Peter Barlow.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street couple Audrey Roberts and Lewis Archer will reportedly have their relationship severely tested in the coming months.

Ex-conman Lewis will be left stunned when former girlfriend Penny - to be played by Crossroads legend Sue Hanson - visits Weatherfield, according to Inside Soap.

"Audrey adores Lewis and truly believes they've put their difficult past behind them," an insider teased.

"But Penny's arrival will shine a light on Lewis and the way he used to conduct himself."

Penny's brief stint on the cobbles coincides with a temporary departure for Lewis, due to actor Nigel Havers's commitment to a Christmas pantomime.

Audrey and Lewis's romance has stayed strong since reuniting earlier this year.

Phil Collinson confirmed to Digital Spy last month that, contrary to reports claiming Lewis would be killed off in a car accident, the character would return after his break. Later reports indicated that Havers had signed an extension to his contract lasting until 2013.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street couple Audrey Roberts and Lewis Archer will reportedly have their relationship severely tested in the coming months.

Ex-conman Lewis will be left stunned when former girlfriend Penny - to be played by Crossroads legend Sue Hanson - visits Weatherfield, according to Inside Soap.

"Audrey adores Lewis and truly believes they've put their difficult past behind them," an insider teased.

"But Penny's arrival will shine a light on Lewis and the way he used to conduct himself."

Penny's brief stint on the cobbles coincides with a temporary departure for Lewis, due to actor Nigel Havers's commitment to a Christmas pantomime.

Audrey and Lewis's romance has stayed strong since reuniting earlier this year.

Phil Collinson confirmed to Digital Spy last month that, contrary to reports claiming Lewis would be killed off in a car accident, the character would return after his break. Later reports indicated that Havers had signed an extension to his contract lasting until 2013.

----------


## alan45

Already posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ighlight=penny

----------


## Perdita

More appropriate here though as the spoiler is about Lewis and Audrey's relationship  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> More appropriate here though as the spoiler is about Lewis and Audrey's relationship


Not really as it answers the question you posed in your thread about who Penny was. The post relates to a newcomer. Maybe there are too many new threads  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> More appropriate here though as the spoiler is about Lewis and Audrey's relationship


Not really as it answers the question you posed in your thread about who Penny was. The post relates to a newcomer. Maybe there are too many new threads  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

LEWIS plots revenge after he uncovers a love trap, sprung by Gloria and Gail, to test the former conman's love for Audrey.
 Gloria cruelly says she is dying, to manipulate him into secret dates behind Audrey's back, before trying to seduce him. Genuinely concerned for her, Lewis speaks to Stella and together they confront Gloria, who admits he'd been set up.
  Then, as Lewis learns Audrey also knew about the plan and still let it happen, he furiously storms off.
 Nigel Havers, who plays Lewis, said; "He's hacked off and planning something very drastic."

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2012), Glen1 (29-10-2012)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Helen Worth has hinted that Lewis Archer may seek revenge after being conned by her character Gail McIntyre.

Later this week, Lewis (Nigel Havers) discovers that Gail has resorted to desperate measures to test his loyalty to her mum Audrey (Sue Nicholls), recruiting Gloria Price to make romantic advances towards him.

Although Lewis passes the test by declining an offer to run away to Spain with Gloria (Sue Johnston), he is livid when he discovers that it was all part of a scheme to trap him.

Lewis humiliates Gloria for her part in the plan, and ends his relationship with Audrey as he fears that she doesn't trust him. However, he may wait longer to even the score with Gail.

Worth told itv.com: "Well, she was in cahoots with Gloria to set Lewis up, so when Lewis humiliates Gloria, it does cross Gail's mind that she could be next in the firing line. 

"They do say revenge is a dish best served cold, so Lewis could be biding his time before setting Gail up for a fall. Lewis does tell Gloria that he has dealt with her, and will now turn his attentions to Gail."

Gail later tries to make amends with Lewis when she discovers that he has pawned his father's watch to help repay the money that he recently loaned from Audrey.

Worth continued: "When Gail returns Lewis's father's watch, she feels that they are equal and that she has made amends for her ever doubting him. Gail thinks that this gesture as well her apology should even the stakes between the pair, but has she grossly underestimated Lewis?"

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Helen Worth has hinted that Lewis Archer may seek revenge after being conned by her character Gail McIntyre.

Later this week, Lewis (Nigel Havers) discovers that Gail has resorted to desperate measures to test his loyalty to her mum Audrey (Sue Nicholls), recruiting Gloria Price to make romantic advances towards him.

Although Lewis passes the test by declining an offer to run away to Spain with Gloria (Sue Johnston), he is livid when he discovers that it was all part of a scheme to trap him.

Lewis humiliates Gloria for her part in the plan, and ends his relationship with Audrey as he fears that she doesn't trust him. However, he may wait longer to even the score with Gail.

Worth told itv.com: "Well, she was in cahoots with Gloria to set Lewis up, so when Lewis humiliates Gloria, it does cross Gail's mind that she could be next in the firing line. 

"They do say revenge is a dish best served cold, so Lewis could be biding his time before setting Gail up for a fall. Lewis does tell Gloria that he has dealt with her, and will now turn his attentions to Gail."

Gail later tries to make amends with Lewis when she discovers that he has pawned his father's watch to help repay the money that he recently loaned from Audrey.

Worth continued: "When Gail returns Lewis's father's watch, she feels that they are equal and that she has made amends for her ever doubting him. Gail thinks that this gesture as well her apology should even the stakes between the pair, but has she grossly underestimated Lewis?"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Nigel Havers has laid out his belief that Lewis Archer is a thoroughly bad person.

The Chariots of Fire actor told the Radio Times that the Weatherfield gigolo, who he has portrayed since 2009, is a "ghastly individual".

Fans are currently witnessing Lewis con Audrey's daughter Gail after she went out to destroy their relationship in the autumn.

"He hates her," Havers said simply. "She isn't the sort of woman he would go for normally. He has to spend a lot of time pretending he's taking things slowly so he doesn't have to get intimate with her.

"Also, Audrey is the love of his life so he is doing this for her too, even though she probably wouldn't appreciate it!

"He's out to ruin her in every way possible and to destroy her life the way he felt she destroyed his. He is a ghastly individual and rotten to the core."

The 63-year-old admitted that he had hoped writers would have given Lewis a longer-term romance with Audrey.

"It's great fun to play him although I had hoped, at one point, that he might have redeemed himself with Audrey," the star added. "But I guess a leopard never changes its spots. I've enjoyed playing him but I certainly don't like him!"

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2013), lizann (17-01-2013), Ruffed_lemur (15-01-2013), tammyy2j (17-01-2013)

----------


## lizann

i hope he lets audrey know she is the love of his life before he leaves and not gail

i'd hate for audrey to think he had real feelings for gail 

i have to admit maybe it is the conning of gail storyline but i am loving lewis now

----------


## Dazzle

> i have to admit maybe it is the conning of gail storyline but i am loving lewis now


And me!  It's great fun to watch Nigel Havers being bad  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

...

----------


## Perdita

With the Lewis and Gail storyline coming to a head at the end of next week (February 1), it's been confirmed that the plot leads to Lewis departing Weatherfield as his current stint on the cobbles comes to an end.

Fans will have to wait and see whether Gail loses everything thanks to Lewis, but the door remains open for Nigel Havers to reprise his role again in the future.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2Ii7sKren

----------

tammyy2j (22-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe Gail isnt so daft and stupid and she is on to Lewis's con  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Maybe Gail isnt so daft and stupid and she is on to Lewis's con


no way i want her conned

----------


## lizann

i'm glad the door is open for a return for him

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2013), Perdita (23-01-2013), tammyy2j (24-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses will reportedly try to persuade Nigel Havers to return for a third stint after he leaves next month.

His plot with Gail will come to a head on February 1, at which point the conman will depart Weatherfield for a second time.

A source told The Mirror: "Nigel filmed his final scenes at the end of last month and viewers will see his exit next week - in dramatic fashion.

"Gail will discover the truth about what a liar he is, though Lewis aims to get the last laugh by leaving her a cruel message, to twist the knife yet further.

"But the plan is to leave the door open for a return in the future, as Nigel's character is extremely popular with the audience."

Havers joined the ITV soap in 2009 as Lewis, a love interest for Audrey Roberts, before the character left a year later.

When Lewis returned last year, he mended his ways and started a relationship with Audrey, but dumped her after she showed signs of distrust.

It is thought that producers had to rewrite Lewis's storyline as Havers committed to a five-week pantomime in December.

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2013), lizann (24-01-2013), Ruffed_lemur (24-01-2013), tammyy2j (25-01-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Coronation Street bosses will reportedly try to persuade Nigel Havers to return for a third stint after he leaves next month.
> 
> His plot with Gail will come to a head on February 1, at which point the conman will depart Weatherfield for a second time.
> 
> A source told The Mirror: "Nigel filmed his final scenes at the end of last month and viewers will see his exit next week - in dramatic fashion.
> 
> "Gail will discover the truth about what a liar he is, though Lewis aims to get the last laugh by leaving her a cruel message, to twist the knife yet further.
> 
> "But the plan is to leave the door open for a return in the future, as Nigel's character is extremely popular with the audience."
> ...


I hope he's back again.

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2013), lizann (24-01-2013), tammyy2j (25-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

He is charming for a con artist no wonder he is good at his job  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2013), lizann (26-01-2013), Ruffed_lemur (25-01-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> He is charming for a con artist no wonder he is good at his job


He sure is!

----------


## Dazzle

> He is charming for a con artist no wonder he is good at his job


Nigel Havers used to star in a series called The Charmer (in the 80s, I think) in which I believe he also played a con artist.  I was too young to watch but my Mum loved it.  He's still as charming as ever  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

.

----------


## lizann

I like him more this time around maybe because he is conning gail  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2013), tammyy2j (27-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Worth has tipped Nigel Havers for a third stint on the soap as Lewis Archer.

The actress's character Gail McIntyre is left devastated later this week as Lewis's secret scheme against her is revealed, leading to his departure from Weatherfield.

However, speaking on ITV's Lorraine this morning (January 30), Worth explained that she is expecting a happy ending for Lewis and Audrey Roberts in the long-run.

Discussing the Gail and Lewis saga, Worth commented: "It was great to do. Great fun to work with Nigel. I feel for Gail - she just wants to be loved, [by] anybody! 

"I'm sure he'll come back and go back to Audrey. Gail's just vulnerable."

Over the past few weeks, viewers have seen Lewis trick Gail into thinking that he is madly in love with her - wanting revenge after she destroyed his relationship with Audrey.

Lewis still has strong feelings for Audrey and is only pursuing Gail to steal her savings, but when Gail discovers this in Friday night's double bill (February 1), it may already be too late.

Speaking today, Worth also admitted that she can't see herself ever getting bored in the role of Gail, despite playing the character since 1974.

She explained: "I think that's the whole point, isn't it? With every new storyline is another job, really. It changes the character and it moves it on, and it's fun and exciting. You get to work with lovely people."

Worth named Tyrone Dobbs's new relationship with Fiz Stape as one of the programme's current highlights.

She said: "Aren't those two going to be wonderful together? The new Jack and Vera, really. Isn't that fabulous, that the Street just goes on?"

Coronation Street continues tonight (January 30) at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe Sarah Louise will fall for him next and he has a family trio  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2013), lizann (31-01-2013), parkerman (31-01-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> She said: "Aren't those two going to be wonderful together? The new Jack and Vera, really. Isn't that fabulous, that the Street just goes on?"


Some hopes! Corrie doesn't do long lasting relationships any more. I give 'em a year at the most....

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2013), lizann (31-01-2013), Perdita (31-01-2013), tammyy2j (31-01-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> She said: "Aren't those two going to be wonderful together? The new Jack and Vera, really. Isn't that fabulous, that the Street just goes on?"


Some hopes! Corrie doesn't do long lasting relationships any more. I give 'em a year at the most....

----------


## lizann

> Some hopes! Corrie doesn't do long lasting relationships any more. I give 'em a year at the most....


six months at most  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Some hopes! Corrie doesn't do long lasting relationships any more. I give 'em a year at the most....


six months at most  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Nigel Havers has revealed that he wants another stint on the soap.

The actor's character Lewis Archer had a memorable exit in February as he fled the country after conning Gail McIntyre out of a fortune.

Speaking on Daybreak this morning (May 25), Havers admitted that he would love Corrie bosses to find a way to bring back Lewis.

He explained: "Never say never. It would be tricky. I would be lynched, wouldn't I? I think I'd have to come back having won the lottery and pay everybody back!

"I'd love to go back, actually. It's just one of those great shows to be part of. I can't tell you how much fun it is."

Havers was one of the winners at the British Soap Awards last week as Lewis's departure was named 'Best Exit'.

Reflecting on the recognition, he commented: "The scriptwriters on that show are fantastic. To win an award is amazing, really. They don't often come along! I'm chuffed."

Havers also thanked Helen Worth and Sue Nicholls, who play Gail and Audrey.

He said: "[Lewis is] having a great time! He's got a few bob in the bank, mostly Gail's! I have to say, that I have to thank Sue and Helen for being so brilliant. They're a great bunch of actors. It's amazing how hard they work."

Havers is now busy writing a sitcom with comedian Julian Clary.

----------


## Kim

I hope they do find a way to bring back Lewis, he was one of my favourite characters. I would also love to see Audrey get a happy ending, but I do wonder if Lewis would be half as interesting to watch if he settled down long term.

----------

flappinfanny (24-05-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has revealed that he would like to see Nigel Havers back on the cobbles for another stint as Lewis Archer.

Lewis left Weatherfield with a bang in February, when he fled abroad after conning Gail McIntyre out of her savings.

Price, who plays Gail's son Nick Tilsley, told Digital Spy that he would be delighted if the show's writers found a way to bring Lewis back.

He commented: "It's obviously up to them to decide, but I do love working with Nigel and I think the character of Lewis is great. Coming up with a return storyline would be quite tricky, though, after everything that Lewis has done!

"Lewis would have to come back with a really good story, but I think there's always room for it. That's the beauty of Corrie, but it's whether they can find a way of bringing him back and how they'd do that. How would we ever trust him again? 

"I think you can always pull him back and have a different type of story, but I don't think they could bring him back and have him rip the Platts off for a third time! Maybe he could rip Norris off - he's got a few bob!"

The actor added: "Maybe they could bring Lewis back in a more permanent way, or to finish off the story and show that Audrey really was the love of his life. He did genuinely love her, so that's always interesting to explore."

Havers recently admitted that he would "love" to be asked back to the ITV soap.

----------


## lizann

online talk he is returning

----------


## Perdita

> online talk he is returning


Now confirmed

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...ska-returning/

----------


## swmc66

Our guess was right about psychic linked to him.

----------

Perdita (21-03-2018)

----------


## lizann

he must be broke, regretting paying audrey back with gail's money

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street conman Lewis Archer just can't catch a break when he returns to Weatherfield later this year.

Yesterday we brought you some hilarious spoiler pictures showing Roy Cropper (David Neilson) tackling Lewis to the floor â but it seems Roy's not the only one who'll be lashing out in a fury.

These brand new pictures show that Gail Rodwell will be joining the queue to teach Lewis a lesson when he arrives back in Weatherfield.


Coronation Street films Lewis Archer and Gail Rodwell fight
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

When Gail (Helen Worth) and her mum Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls) stumble across Roy and Lewis's funny fight scene, their reactions couldn't be more different.

While smitten Audrey wants to kiss her old flame, a furious Gail wants to kick him â and takes the chance to do exactly that when Lewis is still wrestling around on the floor with Roy!


Coronation Street films Lewis Archer and Gail Rodwell fight
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

Coronation Street films Lewis Archer and Gail Rodwell fight
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

We can't say we blame Gail after Lewis cruelly conned her out of her savings, but could he now be back to make amends? Or is he plotting more trouble for the Platt family?

News that Nigel Havers would be reprising his role as charmer Lewis first leaked out last week.


Coronation Street films Audrey Roberts and Lewis Archer reunion
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

It's thought that Lewis will be taking centre stage in a new comedy storyline with Audrey, but whether he can really be trusted remains to be seen.

Rula Lenska has also signed up to return as Audrey's old friend Claudia Colby, but it's thought that she'll be featuring in a different storyline to Lewis.


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

is he back again as audrey left him get away

----------


## Perdita

> is he back again as audrey left him get away


We will see him again .. and Claudia still has to make an appearance ... have we seen the last of Rosemary now?

----------


## swmc66

Just so that Audrey can finally find out he is just a simple con man who does not love anyone. Or maybe the actress wants to retire and this is her exit storyline

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel sorry for Gail for what Lewis and Rosemary were doing, Audrey should be on Gail's side but there's no fool like an old fool 

Will he return as a love interest for Claudia or Audrey?

----------


## lizann

online talk that lewis is killed off in the new year when clayton escapes

----------


## tammyy2j

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...lled-new-year/

Coronation Street’s scheming Lewis Archer to be killed off in a shocking New Year plot
The evil character, played by Nigel Havers, will be at the heart of an intense plot over the New Year but will be killed off in a 'bloodbath'

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...new-year-plot/

Will not be a 'bloodbath' according to Iain McCleod   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   but Lewis could indeed be the one that dies ...

----------


## lizann

lewis killed by duncan for the missing 40k?

----------


## tammyy2j

> The guy who committed fraud i am sure is linked to the Nigel Hager’s character and the 40k was given to Gail. Hope sally is out soon. Sophie is so immature its unbelievable.


Is Duncan and Lewis brothers?

----------


## lizann

heart attack death and was the ring for audrey?

----------


## swmc66

I am confused....must be pretending to have had a heart attack when he heard them come in the house

----------


## lizann

> I am confused....must be pretending to have had a heart attack when he heard them come in the house


he is dead?

----------


## parkerman

As Audrey assumed the knock at the door was the paramedics, we must also assume she (or Gail) phoned for an ambulance. In which case the operator would have told her to lie Lewis on his back and try CPR and they would have stayed on the line till the paramedics arrived.

Corrie scriptwriters are just hopeless.

----------

Brucie (03-01-2019), Perdita (02-01-2019)

----------


## swmc66

They did not even try and revive him or give the paramedics a chance. Too busy chatting to even open the door

----------

lizann (03-01-2019), parkerman (02-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (02-01-2019)

----------


## Perdita

Will Audrey / Gail check the bag that Lewis left behind and find the airplane ticket .. one passenger only .....  and I hope we find out who the ring really was for ..I doubt it was for Audrey..

----------

Brucie (03-01-2019)

----------


## emerald

I think he was already dead when they arrived, but I'm surprised Audrey wasn't checking his pulse or his breathing, out of desperation if nothing else.  She just seemed to accept that he was dead.

----------

lizann (03-01-2019), parkerman (03-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (03-01-2019)

----------


## swmc66

Interesting that Nick made a comment about his gran having other savings....then she replied she did not have any. I think he took the money thinking she already had a nest egg

----------

parkerman (03-01-2019)

----------

